

Angel Boot Camp: an AngelConf-inspired event in Boston - jonpierce
http://seedboston.com/angelbootcamp/

======
kn0thing
Thrilled to the startup scene in Boston getting some love. Sign this angel
investor up!

~~~
e1ven
Are you back in Boston now? I had heard Reddit moved to SanFran; I guess I
assumed you stayed there post departure.

~~~
kn0thing
I'm in Armenia at the moment, actually :) but I did move to SF post-
acquisition (with a stop in NY on the way) per the deal. I'm probably moving
back to NY when I get States-side, though. Cambridge was definitely on the
table, but alas, Brooklyn won.

------
e1ven
It looks like a great event, and wish the best to all attendees. Boston has
everything it needs for a strong tech community, but for too long has focused
on big-companies/enterprise. See: Wang

I'm a bit confused about the split nature of the event.. If it's Angel
investor training camp, why are they demoing companies? Isn't it a bit early
for that? I assume most people would want time to think over the ideas before
making any investment decisions.

~~~
jonpierce
Good question.

1) The demo session is separate and optional. The last thing I want to do is
make the angels, particularly the prospective ones, feel captive. But for
some, it will whet their appetite.

2) It's an opportunity to get some non-TechStars companies in front of an
interesting crowd of investors.

3) It might actually be interesting to some of the angels coming in from out
of town who wouldn't otherwise have the opportunity to see these companies.

That said, I should make it clearer that the demo session is entirely
optional.

~~~
e1ven
Fair points, I hope people stick around for it. If nothing else, it gives them
experience in the sort of pitches they might be getting, once they put their
name out there.

------
dshah
This is all manner of awesome. There's no such thing as having _too_ much
statup energy in Boston.

------
csheehan
Excellent initiative - lets get the energy flowing!

------
joevc
Great catalyst for increased angel activity in Boston!

